
HTML-Ipsum - jwilliams
http://html-ipsum.com/
======
timclark
This is my standard source:

<http://www.lorem-ipsum.info/generator3>

I use this usually with English, Greek, Russian, Arabic and Chinese text. This
makes me fix up most character encoding issues at the earliest possible
opportunity in a project.

This maybe overkill for a lot of development, but most of the sites I have
worked on in the past two years have been in 14+ languages.

~~~
DLWormwood
Do you know enough about this generator to trust the text generated in other
languages? For all you know, the Arabic or Hebrew ones might be embedding
culturally insensitive words if they were "translated" from the original
gibberish _lorem ipsum_. Or do other scripts have a pseudo-canonical passage
to quote from like _De Finibus Bonorum et Malorum_?

------
arthurk
Thank you. I can't even remember how often I copied the lorem-ipsum into my
source code and marked the paragraphs up with <p>-tags. This will save me some
time (and frustration).

------
akie
Now that's a great idea.

------
dchest
One of recommendations from good web designers I've heard is to use _actual_
content for drafts. If actual content is not available, write something that
seems like an actual content.

~~~
scott_s
That is the opposite of the practice used in the print world - where _lorem
ipsum_ comes from. The rationale is that the semantic meaning of the words can
bias design decisions. This sequence of "words" has the same distribution of
letters as English, yet means nothing.

What is the rationale from the web designers you've spoken to?

~~~
dchest
I might have misremembered the advice. Maybe they were talking about not using
it on web sites intended to be in other languages (I mean, Cyrillic, etc).

------
LogicHoleFlaw
If you like this, you might also like <http://tabularasa.org/>

